# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  اینم یک مقاله آموزشی درباره افزودن امکانات اضافه به FastReport

## Arman_1367

آقایون این شیرینی منه برای اینکه پنج شنبه هفته پیش کنکور دادم آخی... اگه بدونید چقدر دوران کوفتی بود به هر حال .

فقط حالشو ببرین من که اولین بار خیلی حالشو بردم.
لینک دانلود :لبخند گشاده!:  

فقط خواهشاً دوستان با تجربه هاشون را دریغ نکنند.


یا حق...

----------


## Arman_1367

حالا خوبه گفتیم نظرات و تجربه هاتون را دریغ نکیند حتی اگه بده به درد نمی خوره بگید آدم بدونه چی کار باید بکنه .
حالا می خواهید ادامه دار باشه یا نه.

----------


## Arman_1367

بابا نفرین نکنید آدم 100 بار بیوفته تو چرخه گوشت اما نصف بار هم کنکور نده.
خارج از شوخی تصمیم دارم ادامه بدم نگران نباشید.

----------


## kheyri

آقا آرمان این لینک دانلود کار نمیکنه. امکانش هست دوباره لینکش رو بذارید؟

----------


## Batman

> آقا آرمان این لینک دانلود کار نمیکنه. امکانش هست دوباره لینکش رو بذارید؟


اینم خود برنامه
موفق باشید

----------


## Arman_1367

نسخه 2 را از لینک زیر دانلود کنید این قدر کسی سر نزده بود به لینک اول که وقتی نیاز به فضا داشتم یاد این مقاله افتادم و بعد....
لینک دانلود

----------


## DataMaster

> اینم خود برنامه
> موفق باشید


موقع اجرا پیام خطا میده و فایل MBD رو میخواد؟؟؟

----------


## Batman

نقل قول "موقع اجرا پیام خطا میده و فایل MBD رو میخواد؟؟؟"
دوست عزیز من فقط فایل اجرایی رو آپلود کردم فکر نمیکنم مشکلی باشه

----------


## szabeh

برای فایل اول Main
موقع اجرا پیام خطا میده و فایل MBD رو میخواد؟؟؟

----------


## babak869

برنامه و فایل شما مشکل داره لطفا اونو تصحیح نمایید

----------


## Arman_1367

آقا بابک فایل جدید تا حالا مشکل نداشته لطف کنید مشکل را بیان کنید البته اگر مربوط به پکیج هست فایل Html همراه فایل را مطالعه کنید برای دلفی 7 با FastReport3 هست برای سایر نسخه ها پکیج جدید درست کنید اگر نشد بگید برای Delphi2007و نسخه 3 بزارم.

----------


## Batman

با سلام
جناب احدی اگه منظورتون فایلی هستش که آقا آرمان آپلود کردن (مقاله آموزشی) کاملا درسته چون من خودم دانلودش کردم البته من نمیتونم همه قسمتها رو آپلود کنم چون حجمش بیشتر از حجمی که اجازه آپلود دادن رو داشته باشه بهر حال اگه خواستید توی دو قسمت (دوپست) آپلودش کنم
موفق باشید دوست عزیز

----------


## mehdi_moosavi

> فقط حالشو ببرین من که اولین بار خیلی حالشو بردم.
> لینک دانلود


توی این لینک چیزی نیست! 
لطفا دوباره چک کنید

----------


## Arman_1367

بابا گفتم که مقاله اول را پاک کرده بودم می توانستید از نسخه 2 استفاده کنید نسخه یک دیگه ارزشی نداره به هر حال این همون مقاله اول هست.

----------


## nilidelphi

> نسخه 2 را از لینک زیر دانلود کنید این قدر کسی سر نزده بود به لینک اول که وقتی نیاز به فضا داشتم یاد این مقاله افتادم و بعد....
> لینک دانلود



دوست عزیز این پلاگین رو چطور رو فست ریپورت سوار کنم؟
منظورم اینه که چطوری ازش استفاده کنم.
لطفا می کنید.

در ضمن از زحمتتون ممنون

----------

